
Linux Founder Linus Torvalds Uses Gnome3 - ashitlerferad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5S9LIT-hdc
======
inp
Thank you for this video. It's always inspiring to see in action these great
persons.

------
chmaynard
Yes, but what brand of toilet paper does he use? (Great video, strange
headline).

~~~
finchisko
As interesting fact, because he hated Gnome and called them fascists. Actually
I used to prefer KDE too, but as time goes by I learn to appreciate
simplicity.

~~~
ashitlerferad
+1 Ex KDE user. Now Gnome3, so much more productive. Less is more... KISS

